

Can CNN, the Go-to Site, Get You to Stay?  - lnguyen
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/18/business/media/18web.html

======
timcederman
I'm glad to see that they're cognizant of how much of their traffic is habit.
CNN was one of the first sites I used to go to, and when I want breaking news
I still go there out of familiarity more than anything else. Kind of like how
I still go to yahoo.com to check a net connection, even though I haven't used
it for search for 10 years.

